# Malware Detected in Alternate Skins



## Tazmo (Nov 1, 2013)

There has been a malicious JavaScript exploit in the different styles, which have temporarily all been disabled until the JavaScript can be inspected. This is temporary so try not to meltdown as much as otherwise. Thanks!


----------

